# Just checking in



## mtmomma (Jan 14, 2010)

It's been awhile since I've been on the boards (posting that is...I have been a quiet observer). Things have been going well (HOORAY!) and I've been feeling really good. My endo and I are trying to regulate my lvls by messing with the dosing and she's having me take 1/2 dose on Sundays. 125mcg is my full dose 6x/week. I have another blood test and appt next month so we'll see if this helps.

Does anyone else do this - take different doses of the same med throughout the week? I seem to notice that my throat feels heavier on Sunday. I don't know if this is psychological or actual. LOL! Anyone have any input?

Thanks and enjoy the afternoon. 
Angie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mtmomma said:


> It's been awhile since I've been on the boards (posting that is...I have been a quiet observer). Things have been going well (HOORAY!) and I've been feeling really good. My endo and I are trying to regulate my lvls by messing with the dosing and she's having me take 1/2 dose on Sundays. 125mcg is my full dose 6x/week. I have another blood test and appt next month so we'll see if this helps.
> 
> Does anyone else do this - take different doses of the same med throughout the week? I seem to notice that my throat feels heavier on Sunday. I don't know if this is psychological or actual. LOL! Anyone have any input?
> 
> ...


Good to see you Angie and I am so glad to hear you are feeling better. "If" you are taking T4 only, it would not make much of an impact taking a 1/2 dose on Sunday. But, "if" you are taking a T4/T3 combo, I think it would. I can feel it right away when taking T3 or not.


----------

